# Roosting



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

So, do all chickens roost at night unless they’re broody? Or do some just like to stay on a nest spot even if they’re not broody? Or would this indicate maybe something else going on, like not being ‘allowed’ to perch?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My Silkies rarely perched but you don't have any Silkies so it's probably not the reason you've got questions. 

Age, if they're still very young a higher perch may not be accessible. A low bird can face challenges but they usually find a way up with the others.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, it’s my small group of 3 hens. Without the roo, the low girl is getting picked on even more: and it’s both the others. I would try her with others temporarily but she doesn’t like the bantams, just the newest pullets, who will most likely become flock mates and eliminate the issue. (I hope, once and for all.) 
See, she goes in the coop a little early and gets settled now: she used to fart around with the others popping in and out til they decided they were done etc, and then they all 4 perched on this 4 arm roost stand we made for them. I peeked in last night, the first two were on the same arm together snuggled up while poor girl was alone on the nest. She doesn’t seem broody so I doubt that’s it either. 
And, they’re all 3 Wyandotte’s. So, even if we add in the new pullets, we will also be getting the two chicks that are our first Australorp rooster’s offspring. (Nice guy.) 
The hope is that one of them can get broody by around then (maybe) and I can let whoever ‘hatch’ some dummy eggs. Will see about the timing. He has to hatch a run of turkey eggs first then back to the Lorpies. Idk. Will just have to keep doing the best we can for her, but I was curious about the roosting....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure sounds like she's being bullied away. Hopefully, you can get her a buddy or three to hang with soon. The three thing might be something to look at. If two are tight there is no room for a third wheel.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Three is the loneliest number.... so yes, we are trying to do this ASAP- we think integration will be a sight easier using the new coop. We already let them out together and they do pretty good. Only potential issue is the gatekeeper herself, our low chicken! She’s very much acting the gate keeper role anyway, but nothing too bad. My only concern is for the two smaller ones. I have never felt such tiny fragile feeling chickens. They’re like, dainty almost- they weigh almost nothing it’s amazing! So anyway, the two youngest are pretty skittish around them and can fly really well so I’m 90% sure we will be just fine and they will figure it all out together. Long story. Thanks for the feedback, I wanted to see if that sounded like it to someone else as well. 

She’s the chicken that squats if you move unexpectedly. Very sweet and submissive, and we just love her. So really praying this works in the end. Otherwise I may offer her to Quacks new owner and see if the larger free range flock would accept her better. Will just have to see for now though!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Three is the loneliest number.... so yes, we are trying to do this ASAP- we think integration will be a sight easier using the new coop. We already let them out together and they do pretty good. Only potential issue is the gatekeeper herself, our low chicken! She’s very much acting the gate keeper role anyway, but nothing too bad. My only concern is for the two smaller ones. I have never felt such tiny fragile feeling chickens. They’re like, dainty almost- they weigh almost nothing it’s amazing! So anyway, the two youngest are pretty skittish around them and can fly really well so I’m 90% sure we will be just fine and they will figure it all out together. Long story. Thanks for the feedback, I wanted to see if that sounded like it to someone else as well.
> 
> She’s the chicken that squats if you move unexpectedly. Very sweet and submissive, and we just love her. So really praying this works in the end. Otherwise I may offer her to Quacks new owner and see if the larger free range flock would accept her better. Will just have to see for now though!


It's most likely a hierarchy issue as you have observed. Three is a tough number.


----------

